# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: Water Distillation Unit

## angelatc

Sold  - thanks!


This is an older unit, but this model is apparently still in production today under the name Pure Water.  Electric, comes with a timer.  I have it on eBay for $100, and it will sell at that price.  Any RPFers interested, PM me and it's yours for $65 plus shipping. It's heavy - 9 lbs before it's boxed up, so if you live on the West Coast the cost might be significant.  Use zip code 48430 if you want to check the USPS shipping calculator.

----------


## Ronin Truth

Somewhat serendipitously interesting, I'm currently building my own solar powered water distillation units after learning about Dean Kamen's project codenamed 'Slingshot'. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slings...llation_system)

----------


## angelatc

I have had people imply that it could be used for making home brewed spirits, but i know nothing of that.  And I am not being coy - I know nothing.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I've been meaning to buy a couple of these. I think someone around here is an an authorized dealer if I'm not mistaken. Bryan, maybe?

----------


## Ronin Truth

> I have had people imply that it could be used for making home brewed spirits, but i know nothing of that. And I am not being coy - I know nothing.


Do you want to keep it that way?  

I'm toying with the idea of a solar powered still to produce some alcohol to fuel a Stirling engine water pump.  

Or maybe a Tesla turbine water pump.

----------


## angelatc

> Do you want to keep it that way?  
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of a solar powered still to produce some alcohol to fuel a Stirling engine water pump.  
> 
> Or maybe a Tesla turbine water pump.


I have a book that was printed during the Roaring '20's that has all kinds of recipes, including the legendary Bathtub Gin.  I hang onto it because I figure spirits will trade as well as gold during the end of days.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I have a book that was printed during the Roaring '20's that has all kinds of recipes, including the legendary Bathtub Gin.  I hang onto it because I figure spirits will trade as well as gold during the end of days.


Awesome! I found a cookbook at the thrift store that has recipes for possum and raccoon. It also has instruction on how to clean animals. I was surprised to come across all that in it because it looked like a plain old cookbook.

----------


## oyarde

I had all of my sparrow etc recipes posted on Rev Box.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> I have a book that was printed during the Roaring '20's that has all kinds of recipes, including the legendary Bathtub Gin. I hang onto it because I figure spirits will trade as well as gold during the end of days.



 There ya go!  Happy moon shining.  What's the title of the book?

I need to check, but I think making alcohol is OK, just as long as you aren't trying to sell it.

----------


## angelatc

> There ya go!  Happy moon shining.  What's the title of the book?
> 
> I need to check, but I think making alcohol is OK, just as long as you aren't trying to sell it.


It's called Giggle Water. The whole thing is available online, but I have the hard copy. Neener, neener:  http://euvs-vintage-cocktail-books.c...rles-S-Warnock

----------


## Ronin Truth

> It's called Giggle Water. The whole thing is available online, but I have the hard copy. Neener, neener: http://euvs-vintage-cocktail-books.c...rles-S-Warnock


Thanks! Online works.  I can make a PDF copy and then print it out, if and when I want.  

Neener, neener.   Congrats on your still sale.

----------

